# How far in advance to start preparing for small craft show?



## AshleyR (Jan 21, 2009)

I am hoping to go into the little Christmas craft show in my small town next fall. 

I was wondering how far in advance you all start making your products to sell in craft shows?

I know CP soap is better the longer it has to cure, but I am a little concerned that scents may fade if I make it like.... now. 

I'm also planning to make some bath bombs and bath salts to sell at this show too.

Can anyone tell me how far in advance I should make this stuff? I won't need a ton of product - my town has a population of 3,000 and the craft show is usually pretty small, so I will probably only take about 10-20 soaps of 5 different scents, and probably the bath salts and bath bombs in those same scents.

Thanks!


----------



## Deda (Jan 21, 2009)

Ashley, as far as the Bath Bombs, make them NOW.

I was organizing a closet the other day and found a box of bombs I made last summer, Mid-June.  Rock hard little baseballs!  

I totally hate them because I tried coloring them with oxides/ultramarines and used a heavy hand.  When I drained the tub it looked like a frat house.

But!  They were ROCK SOLID, didn't break or crumble when I dropped the whole box on the floor.  The scent remained and the bath water felt great.  That color, though, don't go there.

Oh, one more thing!  They floated!  Practically bounced out of the water!  I know they didn't do that when they were fresh.  Maybe the super long cure was the secret.  I'm not sure, but if I ever make them to sell I will be doing them months in advance!  :wink:

Good Luck at the show!  When will it be?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Ashley - right now I am planning for 6 weeks ahead so I can be sure of having the product I need for my sales.  As I get further ahead on my inventory mix then I want to be planning 3 months out but I don't want to get so far ahead of myself that I can't react quickly to any new or suddent market trends.  Why not see if you can find some summer markets to experiment in as "market research" and then you can gear up for those and have the ability to buy more ingredients and get to start the whole process over again.  Now there's the way to feed the addiction....


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 28, 2009)

I only plan about 6 weeks ahead so the product is as fresh as possible when the customer gets it.


----------

